# Armed biker rally outside AZ mosque May 29th



## Kauboy

Any of our AZ members thinking of attending an anti-Islam rally in Phoenix?
Bikers Plan ARMED Anti-Islamist Protest Outside Terrorist Mosque in AZ | The Gateway Pundit

They plan to hold a Mohamed drawing contest prior to the rally.
The organizer is using the Garland, Texas event as the driving reason for encouraging attendees to come armed.
He doesn't want the patrons to be caught unarmed if more lunatics show up to violently retaliate against the first amendment.

So, are any of our AZ folks thinking of joining them and possibly reporting back?


----------



## keith9365

They might as well hold the rally in Federal court. Every alphabet agency in the Federal government will be there to "oversee" the event, take pictures, run license plates ect.


----------



## Sasquatch

What a bunch of idiots. On many levels.


----------



## Illini Warrior

deleted


----------



## Slippy

Every mosque in the US funnels money to those islamists who are intent on doing harm to those they consider "infidels".


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Best thing I can think of is to get armed people having protest rallies around houses of worship that they don't agree with...

Baby, nothing says America to me more than armed protests of churches!!!!

/sarcasm


----------



## bigwheel

Mosques are not churches. Muslims worship a demon named Allah. Get a grip. We are not in a good position to attend but we will be praying hard nobody gets hurt.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

bigwheel said:


> Mosques are not churches. Muslims worship a demon named Allah. Get a grip. We are not in a good position to attend but we will be praying hard nobody gets hurt.


Fine, amend my statement to the following:

Best thing I can think of is to get armed people having protest rallies around houses of worship that they don't agree with...

Baby, nothing says America to me more than armed protests of houses of worship!!!!

/sarcasm


----------



## James m

Its going to be just like the spontaneous protest in Benghazi.


----------



## Smitty901

Slippy said:


> Every mosque in the US funnels money to those islamists who are intent on doing harm to those they consider "infidels".


Saved me from saying thanks


----------



## Ralph Rotten

How are those guns going to protect them from a nail bomb? That is the next logical step. If they know that the crowd is armed, then any wannabe terrorists would simply switch tactics.


There is nothing cool about being a racist.


----------



## Kauboy

A mixed response...
Honestly, I didn't expect that.

Personally, I support what they're doing.
I hope the event is... uneventful.


----------



## Kauboy

Ralph Rotten said:


> How are those guns going to protect them from a nail bomb? That is the next logical step. If they know that the crowd is armed, then any wannabe terrorists would simply switch tactics.
> 
> There is nothing cool about being a racist.


You just said they'd likely resort to a bomb... and then claimed those protesting them must be racist?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Kauboy said:


> You just said they'd likely resort to a bomb... and then claimed those protesting them must be racist?


I admit that one confused me as well...


----------



## Ralph Rotten

What's so hard to understand? The people who protest the entire Islamic faith and all Arabs are clearly racists, as evidenced by their prejudice towards all things Arabic. Seems pretty prima fascia to me.

Ant the people who will likely respond against them are also racists. It's a gathering of double digit IQs. Studies have proven conclusively that racists have lower IQs than the rest of the population.


----------



## James m

Hmm must have voted for Barry.


----------



## bigwheel

I think he was touching on how much Muslims hate Christians..Jews and off branded fellow muslims. Those folks were birthed in the deepest pit of hell.


----------



## PaulS

Allah is Arabic for "the God" and it is used by Arab Christians and Muslims alike. 
Here are some other names for the Creator (God in English)
AEolian.....................Ilos
Arabic....................Allah
Armorian.................Teuti
Assyrian.................. Eleah
Celtic......................Diu
Chaldaic............. Eilah
Cretan...................Thios
Chinese..................Prussa
Coromandel..............Brama
Danish.....................Gut
Dutch.....................Godt
Egyptian (old).............Teut
Egyptian (modern).........Teun
English....................God
Finch...................Jumala
Flemish...................Goed
French.....................Dieu
German....................Gott
German (old)...............Diet
Greek...................Theos
Gallic.......................Diu
Hebrew...........Elohim, Eloha
Hindoostanee..............Rain
Japanese................Goezur
Irish........................Dia
Italian......................Dio
Language Name of God
Madagascar..... .......Zannar
Malay.....................Alla
Norwegian.................Gud
Latin.....................Deus
Low Latin.................Diex
Low Breton................Done
Lapp ............................Jubinal
Olalu Tongue..............Deu
Old Saxon..................God
Peruvian..........Puchecammae
Persian....................Sire
Pannonian..................Istu
Polish.....................Bog
Pollacca.................Bung
Portuguese................Debs
Provencal.................Diou
Runic... ...................As
Russian...................Bojh
Spanish...................Dios
Swedish...................Gut
Slav....................Buch
Swiss......................Gott
Syriac....................Allah
Tartar................Magatal
Turkish..................Allah
Zemblain................Fetizo

"A rose by any other name smells as sweet" - different languages have different words that hold the same meaning as does God for us.


----------



## Kauboy

Ralph Rotten said:


> What's so hard to understand? The people who protest the entire Islamic faith and all Arabs are clearly racists, as evidenced by their prejudice towards all things Arabic. Seems pretty prima fascia to me.
> 
> Ant the people who will likely respond against them are also racists. It's a gathering of double digit IQs. Studies have proven conclusively that racists have lower IQs than the rest of the population.


It is a "religion" which is based in revenge, plain and simple. There is nothing redeeming about it.
Hating a "religion" is not racist.
Are you asserting that only Arabs are Muslim?
That... that right there... that's racism.


----------



## Kauboy

PaulS said:


> Allah is Arabic for "the God" and it is used by Arab Christians and Muslims alike.
> Here are some other names for the Creator (God in English)
> ...
> "A rose by any other name smells as sweet" - different languages have different words that hold the same meaning as does God for us.


I don't believe anyone is debating what to call God.

However, the God of the christian Bible clearly dictates that lying is a sin, and unacceptable.
The god of the Koran allows lying as a form of deception to conceal the true intentions of Islam, and is acceptable when dealing with non-Muslims.

These are NOT the same deity.

ANY deity that considers lying acceptable is NOT an all-powerful being.
Truth does not need to be concealed when it is right and righteous.
A true God does not need to hide their intentions, or asks that their followers do so, for any purpose.
Deception in the name of religion is a false ideology, and proves the "religion" to be nothing more than a man-made cult that cannot hold up to scrutiny.


----------



## PaulS

The interpretation of the written text has nothing to do with the name "Allah". It is not the name of a demon, it may be used by people who do some terrible things but it is also used by others who promote love, faith and hope.

Judge people by their actions and the result of their actions not by their name...


----------



## Kauboy

PaulS said:


> The interpretation of the written text has nothing to do with the name "Allah". It is not the name of a demon, it may be used by people who do some terrible things but it is also used by others who promote love, faith and hope.
> 
> Judge people by their actions and the result of their actions not by their name...


Again, we aren't debating the use of a name.
Rather, the teachings and followers of a "religion".
The fact that Arab Muslims and Arab Christians both use "Allah" is not in question.
The teachings each follow clearly defines them as different beings.


----------



## PaulS

Actually you are using the name "Muslim" to mean "terrorist" just because some Muslims are terrorists.
There is more than enough hate to go around in a few of the members of this forum. Not all Muslims are terrorists and not all Muslims are the fanatical representatives of the faith that you and others paint them. 
It astounds me that you cannot see that there is little difference between the radicals of Islam who condemn all non-believers and the radical "Christians" who condemn all of Islam for the actions of a few radicals.

And the greatest of these is love...


----------



## bigwheel

In the Holy Bible, Allah can be found posing as a bloodthirsty old firegod named Baalim. He also has a pal who is a real interesting pagan god named Molech. Or maybe they merged when Islam was invented in 700 AD or whenever. Maybe Muhammed is Molech? If anybody knows feel free to correct my thinking here. Thanks.

Judges 3:7
And the children of Israel did evil in the sight of the Lord, and forgat the Lord their God, and served Baalim and the groves.

Leviticus 20 [Full Chapter]
And the Lord spake unto Moses, saying, Again, thou shalt say to the children of Israel, Whosoever he be of the children of Israel, or of the strangers that sojourn in Israel, that giveth any of his seed unto Molech; he shall surely be put to death: the people of the land shall stone him with stones. And I will set my face against that man, and will cut him off from among his people; because he hath given of his seed unto Molech, to defile my sanctuary, and to profane my holy name. ...


----------



## PaulS

Not really, in the old testament Islam did not exist and neither did the current Arabian language. Allah is from modern Arabic not ancient Arabic.

I have no hope of correcting your thinking - fanaticism rarely listens to logic or the facts. It has it's own truth that supersedes all else.

Hate conquers only the hater and never the hated.


----------



## Ralph Rotten

bigwheel said:


> In the Holy Bible, Allah can be found posing as a bloodthirsty old firegod named Baalim. He also has a pal who is a real interesting pagan god named Molech. Or maybe they merged when Islam was invented in 700 AD or whenever. Maybe Muhammed is Molech? If anybody knows feel free to correct my thinking here. Thanks.
> 
> Judges 3:7
> And the children of Israel did evil in the sight of the Lord, and forgat the Lord their God, and served Baalim and the groves.
> 
> Leviticus 20 [Full Chapter]
> And the Lord spake unto Moses, saying, Again, thou shalt say to the children of Israel, Whosoever he be of the children of Israel, or of the strangers that sojourn in Israel, that giveth any of his seed unto Molech; he shall surely be put to death: the people of the land shall stone him with stones. And I will set my face against that man, and will cut him off from among his people; because he hath given of his seed unto Molech, to defile my sanctuary, and to profane my holy name. ...


Actually Allah is referred to in the bible as The God of Abraham. Lookit up.


----------



## Ralph Rotten

A true Christian would never even consider supporting a cause like this.

Using Jesus's name to condone racism is a huuuuuge sin.


----------



## PaulS

Ralph, can you give a book, chapter and verse?


----------



## Ralph Rotten

All 3 of the major books start with God revealing himself to Abraham. That is the codex for Islam, Christianity, and Judiasm.


----------



## Kauboy

PaulS said:


> Actually you are using the name "Muslim" to mean "terrorist" just because some Muslims are terrorists.
> There is more than enough hate to go around in a few of the members of this forum. Not all Muslims are terrorists and not all Muslims are the fanatical representatives of the faith that you and others paint them.
> It astounds me that you cannot see that there is little difference between the radicals of Islam who condemn all non-believers and the radical "Christians" who condemn all of Islam for the actions of a few radicals.
> 
> And the greatest of these is love...


If I wanted to say terrorist, believe me sir, I would say terrorist.
I don't think all Muslims are terrorists. I *know* all Muslims are cultists.
Their holy text allows lying to conceal their beliefs to non-Muslims. That is all I need to know about them, whether "radical" or not.
Their religion is founded in one man's quest for revenge.
That man made it illegal to question him or depict him. He anchored his revenge quest in the bowels of a "religion" so that it may go unquestioned long enough to accomplish his goal.
I don't have a prescription for rose colored glasses.
I see it for what it is.

Don't misunderstand me.
The *people* who follow that religion can be good people. I know many of them.
I can't consider them my friends, since Islam prohibits them from truly allowing me to be a friend in their heart(another problem with the cult).
But I still know they can do good, and be good. However, since they are free to deceive me in order to progress their agenda, I can't truly trust their motives, can I?


----------



## Kauboy

Ralph Rotten said:


> A true Christian would never even consider supporting a cause like this.
> 
> Using Jesus's name to condone racism is a huuuuuge sin.


Despising a cult is not racism.
You should be referencing a dictionary first, then perhaps holy scriptures.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Fine, amend my statement to the following:
> 
> Best thing I can think of is to get armed people having protest rallies around houses of worship that they don't agree with...
> 
> Baby, nothing says America to me more than armed protests of houses of worship!!!!
> 
> /sarcasm


Did I miss something here? Are U.S. Catholics and Baptists and Mormons and Jews and Presbyterians and other religious entities, financing and training and providing safe haven for TERRORISTS, like the Muslim mosques in the U.S. are doing?

What SANE person could possibly "agree with" the horrific terrorist acts that these mosques encourage and support?


----------



## PaulS

I don't know whether you can trust them or not. I place my trust in One who taught that Faith, Hope, and Love should govern one's life. I follow the One who taught that there are only two great commandments; 
To love God (by what ever name you call Him) with your whole body, mind and spirit
To love your neighbor as yourself. 

I believe these are the core of what it means to be Christian - Christ - like. I trust you, and others on this forum. I trust you to be as you represent yourselves as I trust me to be as I represent myself. 

There is a Chinese proverb that goes something like; he who mistrusts doesn't trust himself - I am fairly certain the concept is right even if the words are not exact. I trust most everyone I meet - and certainly everyone I meet until they demonstrate that they cannot be trusted. I suppose it is similar to the American concept of "innocent until proven guilty".

Anyway, I am not trying to change your mind or belief. sometimes the hate gets to me and I need to show that there is also love. I hope we remain friends or at the very least don't become enemies over this. After all, we are already forgiven.


----------



## PaulS

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Did I miss something here? Are U.S. Catholics and Baptists and Mormons and Jews and Presbyterians and other religious entities, financing and training and providing safe haven for TERRORISTS, like the Muslim mosques in the U.S. are doing?
> 
> What SANE person could possibly "agree with" the horrific terrorist acts that these mosques encourage and support?


No sane person would agree with the horrific acts. No sane person would believe that all the mosques are training terrorists. No sane person could possibly believe that everyone who worships at the mosques are terrorists.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower

PaulS said:


> Not really, in the old testament Islam did not exist and neither did the current Arabian language. Allah is from modern Arabic not ancient Arabic.
> 
> I have no hope of correcting your thinking - fanaticism rarely listens to logic or the facts. It has it's own truth that supersedes all else.
> 
> Hate conquers only the hater and never the hated.


I agree with you 100%. You described the Islamo-terrorists PERFECTLY!


----------



## PaulS

WOW!
Proof positive.

I guess I will go back to my corner, brush the dust from my feet and travel onward.


----------



## Slippy

Everybody knows that in 2015 during a debate, when one resorts to calling another a racist, they have no valid argument and hence, they lose. Especially when they take the avatar of a tattooed douchebag German internet "sensation". 

Now, one more time for the young people;

islam is a socio-political ideology of world domination. islamists want to convert or kill you, Many islamists would rather convert you than kill you, but those who are not willing to kill you are willing to fund those who are willing to kill you. The vast majority of "convertor" islamists do not speak out against the "killer" islamists, making them at least complicit. Further investigation will uncover that they support the killers when conversion is not possible.

Lesson over...


----------



## dsdmmat

Ehhh all religions have had their period of darkness. The Islamic period of darkness has just lasted a little longer than the rest of them. It is probably easier to condem them all than to separate the ones who will live in peace, right? 

Anyway once the Islamic threat is vanquished, I wonder who we are supposed to hate next?


----------



## Mad Trapper

Kauboy said:


> Any of our AZ members thinking of attending an anti-Islam rally in Phoenix?
> Bikers Plan ARMED Anti-Islamist Protest Outside Terrorist Mosque in AZ | The Gateway Pundit
> 
> They plan to hold a Mohamed drawing contest prior to the rally.
> The organizer is using the Garland, Texas event as the driving reason for encouraging attendees to come armed.
> He doesn't want the patrons to be caught unarmed if more lunatics show up to violently retaliate against the first amendment.
> 
> So, are any of our AZ folks thinking of joining them and possibly reporting back?


I'm 2500 miles away and do not have a bike anymore. Sounds like a GOOD thing.

P.S. I'"m Polish and hate most Muslims as when they are bad, mostly ALL, need culling, there are a few good spare them . Do as Yahema Vishonski did, put them on a pike to die slow death.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower

PaulS said:


> No sane person would agree with the horrific acts. No sane person would believe that all the mosques are training terrorists. No sane person could possibly believe that everyone who worships at the mosques are terrorists.


NOBODY in here ever stated that "all" mosques are training terrorists, and nobody stated that "everyone" who worships at the mosques are terrorists.

The "Well, not EVERYBODY is a serial killer", or "Not EVERYBODY wears pink underwear", etc., argument is usually reserved for high school debating teams, and liberals who have been backed into a corner and have nothing left but a very weak counterpunch.


----------



## SGT E

Got this in an Email today...My what timing!

We Can't seem to Pin Point The Problem:

The Shoe Bomber was a Muslim
The Beltway Snipers were Muslims
The Fort Hood Shooter was a Muslim
The underwear Bomber was a Muslim
The U-S.S. Cole Bombers were Muslims
The Madrid Train Bombers were Muslims
The Bali Nightclub Bombers were Muslims
The London Subway Bombers were Muslims
The Moscow Theater Attackers were Muslims
The Boston Marathon Bombers were Muslims
The Pan-Am flight #93 Bombers were Muslims
The Air France Entebbe Hijackers were Muslims
The Iranian Embassy Takeover, was by Muslims
The Beirut U.S. Embassy bombers were Muslims
The Libyan U.S. Embassy Attack was by Muslims
The Buenos Aires Suicide Bombers were Muslims
The Israeli Olympic Team Attackers were Muslims
The Kenyan U.S, Embassy Bombers were Muslims
The Saudi, Khobar Towers Bombers were Muslims
The Beirut Marine Barracks bombers were Muslims
The Besian Russian School Attackers were Muslims
The first World Trade Center Bombers were Muslims
The Bombay & Mumbai India Attackers were Muslims
The Achille Lauro Cruise Ship Hijackers were Muslims
The September 11th 2001 Airline Hijackers were Muslims


Think of it:


Buddhists living with Hindus = No Problem
Hindus living with Christians = No Problem
Hindus living with Jews = No Problem
Christians living with Shintos = No Problem
Shintos living with Confucians = No Problem
Confucians living with Baha'is = No Problem
Baha'is living with Jews = No Problem
Jews living with Atheists = No Problem
Atheists living with Buddhists = No Problem
Buddhists living with Sikhs = No Problem


Sikhs living with Hindus = No Problem
Hindus living with Baha'is = No Problem
Baha'is living with Christians = No Problem
Christians living with Jews = No Problem
Jews living with Buddhists = No Problem
Buddhists living with Shintos = No Problem
Shintos living with Atheists = No Problem
Atheists living with Confucians = No Problem
Confusians living with Hindus = No Problem

Muslims living with Hindus = Problem
Muslims living with Buddhists = Problem
Muslims living with Christians = Problem
Muslims living with Jews = Problem
Muslims living with Sikhs = Problem
Muslims living with Baha'is = Problem
Muslims living with Shintos = Problem
Muslims living with Atheists = Problem
MUSLIMS LIVING WITH MUSLIMS = BIG PROBLEM



**********SO THIS LEADS TO *****************

They're not happy in Gaza
They're not happy in Egypt
They're not happy in Libya
They're not happy in Morocco
They're not happy in Iran
They're not happy in Iraq
They're not happy in Yemen
They're not happy in Afghanistan
They're not happy in Pakistan
They're not happy in Syria
They're not happy in Lebanon
They're not happy in N!geria
They're not happy in Kenya
They're not happy in Sudan



******** So, where are they happy? **********

They're happy in Australia
They're happy in England
They're happy in Belgium
They're happy in France
They're happy in Italy
They're happy in Germany
They're happy in Sweden
They're happy in the USA & Canada
They're happy in Norway & India
They're happy in almost every country that is not Islamic! And who do they blame? Not Islam... Not their leadership... Not themselves, THEY BLAME THE COUNTRIES THEY ARE HAPPY IN!!
And they want to change the countries they're happy in, to be like the countries they came from where they were unhappy and finally they will get hammered!

******** So, What are their Major Organizations? **********

Islamic Jihad: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
ISIS : AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Al-Qaeda: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Taliban: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Hamas: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Hezbollah: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Boko Haram: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Al-Nusra: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Abu Sayyaf: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Al-Badr: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Muslim Brotherhood: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Lashkar-e-Taiba: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Palestine Liberation Front: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Ansaru: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Jemaah Islamiyah: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Abdullah Azzam Brigades: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
AND A LOT MORE!


And yet we just can’t figure out who's causing the problem..


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

SGT E said:


> And yet we just can't figure out who's causing the problem..


There's about 400 hours worth of history lessons that need to be given to answer that post...

I suggest starting with the book "Blowback", it's available on Amazon.

Seriously, I will just get flamed so I am not even going to try to explain this stuff, but let me put it into a nutshell.

MANY of the direct causes of this stuff is direct blowback on Imperialism. It just is. We really, really, REALLY need to stop screwing with these people, every time we do it gets worse.


----------



## Mad Trapper

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> NOBODY in here ever stated that "all" mosques are training terrorists, and nobody stated that "everyone" who worships at the mosques are terrorists.
> 
> The "Well, not EVERYBODY is a serial killer", or "Not EVERYBODY wears pink underwear", etc., argument is usually reserved for high school debating teams, and liberals who have been backed into a corner and have nothing left but a very weak counterpunch.


Liberals/Socialists are far worse than Muslims


----------



## topgun

Slippy said:


> Every mosque in the US funnels money to those islamists who are intent on doing harm to those they consider "infidels".


It ain't easy being an infidel, I mostly just do what I can.


----------



## Deebo

Simply put, my religion, MY GOD, says "place no other before me".
Islam or whatever, they say, convert or die. 
I'm not converting....I'm not dying either. 
All the terrorists I see are Muslim, sorry, butthat's my view. 
Would I go poke fun and antagonize another persons beliefs. No. 
I know, I know, Christianity killed a lot of people for not believing, but I'm talking, TODAY. 
Anybody that wants to openly kill my family is a threat.


----------



## bigwheel

Dang..thought we were listening to a re run of an Obummer bin Lying speech. The darkness in Christianity began in aound 325 AD when Constantine forcefully infected the Roman Empire with a variant of Christianity and pagan practices from the Mystery Cult of Babylon including but not limited to Mother and Son Worship..also Sun worship. A smart anti Semite named Martin Luther started the ball rolling to return Christendom back to the Light and things have been getting better ever since. Islam is wicked and rotten to the core. 


Revelation 17:4-6Authorized (King James) Version (AKJV)

4 And the woman was arrayed in purple and scarlet colour, and decked with gold and precious stones and pearls, having a golden cup in her hand full of abominations and filthiness of her fornication: 5 and upon her forehead was a name written, MYSTERY, BABYLON THE GREAT, THE MOTHER OF HARLOTS AND ABOMINATIONS OF THE EARTH. 6 And I saw the woman drunken with the blood of the saints, and with the blood of the martyrs of Jesus: and when I saw her, I wondered with great admiration.


----------



## stillacitizen2

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Best thing I can think of is to get armed people having protest rallies around houses of worship that they don't agree with...
> 
> Baby, nothing says America to me more than armed protests of churches!!!!
> 
> /sarcasm


Article I Section 11 SECTION 11 RELIGIOUS FREEDOM. Absolute freedom of conscience in all matters of religious sentiment, belief and worship, shall be guaranteed to every individual, and no one shall be molested or disturbed in person or property on account of religion; but the liberty of conscience hereby secured shall not be so construed as to excuse acts of licentiousness or justify practices inconsistent with the peace and safety of the state.

This excerpt is from my states constitution. You will find similarly worded excerpts in most State Constitutions. The important part, which some might miss is this; "but the liberty of conscience hereby secured *shall not be so construed as to excuse acts of licentiousness or justify practices inconsistent with the peace and safety of the state." *

You tell me, which part of Islam is protected under "Religious Freedom" by those words. You tell me, what part of Islam is not Licentious or inconsistent with the peace and safety of the state. Islam is exactly what this "limitation" of Religious Freedom was written for. When it comes to religion, Islam is everything we should be afraid of, it is an evil cast upon the world unlike anything I've ever seen, and it should be eradicated from the face of the Earth, along with every single person who practices it. Islam is nothing more than a violent, unprovoked death sentence for those who do not believe in it.


----------



## Slippy

This was so nice I wanted to read it twice.



stillacitizen2 said:


> Article I Section 11 SECTION 11 RELIGIOUS FREEDOM. Absolute freedom of conscience in all matters of religious sentiment, belief and worship, shall be guaranteed to every individual, and no one shall be molested or disturbed in person or property on account of religion; but the liberty of conscience hereby secured shall not be so construed as to excuse acts of licentiousness or justify practices inconsistent with the peace and safety of the state.
> 
> This excerpt is from my states constitution. You will find similarly worded excerpts in most State Constitutions. The important part, which some might miss is this; "but the liberty of conscience hereby secured *shall not be so construed as to excuse acts of licentiousness or justify practices inconsistent with the peace and safety of the state." *
> 
> You tell me, which part of Islam is protected under "Religious Freedom" by those words. You tell me, what part of Islam is not Licentious or inconsistent with the peace and safety of the state. Islam is exactly what this "limitation" of Religious Freedom was written for. When it comes to religion, Islam is everything we should be afraid of, it is an evil cast upon the world unlike anything I've ever seen, and it should be eradicated from the face of the Earth, along with every single person who practices it. Islam is nothing more than a violent, unprovoked death sentence for those who do not believe in it.


----------



## AZWELDY

I live not too far fromthe rally and no i will not be going i have a thing called A job. i know they are scarce these days but......


----------



## RNprepper

I will also be at my JOB and staying as far away as possible, even if it was my day off.


----------



## GTGallop

Kauboy said:


> Any of our AZ members thinking of attending an anti-Islam rally in Phoenix?


EFFFFFF No!

That idea is about as good as giving an epileptic an etch-a-sketch for Christmas.


----------



## GTGallop

PaulS said:


> Allah is Arabic for "the God" and it is used by Arab Christians and Muslims alike.
> Here are some other names for the Creator (God in English)
> AEolian.....................Ilos
> Arabic....................Allah
> Armorian.................Teuti
> Assyrian.................. Eleah
> Celtic......................Diu
> Chaldaic............. Eilah
> Cretan...................Thios
> Chinese..................Prussa
> Coromandel..............Brama
> Danish.....................Gut
> Dutch.....................Godt
> Egyptian (old).............Teut
> Egyptian (modern).........Teun
> English....................God
> Finch...................Jumala
> Flemish...................Goed
> French.....................Dieu
> German....................Gott
> German (old)...............Diet
> Greek...................Theos
> Gallic.......................Diu
> Hebrew...........Elohim, Eloha
> Hindoostanee..............Rain
> Japanese................Goezur
> Irish........................Dia
> Italian......................Dio
> Language Name of God
> Madagascar..... .......Zannar
> Malay.....................Alla
> Norwegian.................Gud
> Latin.....................Deus
> Low Latin.................Diex
> Low Breton................Done
> Lapp ............................Jubinal
> Olalu Tongue..............Deu
> Old Saxon..................God
> Peruvian..........Puchecammae
> Persian....................Sire
> Pannonian..................Istu
> Polish.....................Bog
> Pollacca.................Bung
> Portuguese................Debs
> Provencal.................Diou
> Runic... ...................As
> Russian...................Bojh
> Spanish...................Dios
> Swedish...................Gut
> Slav....................Buch
> Swiss......................Gott
> Syriac....................Allah
> Tartar................Magatal
> Turkish..................Allah
> Zemblain................Fetizo
> 
> "A rose by any other name smells as sweet" - different languages have different words that hold the same meaning as does God for us.


You missed one...


----------



## Kauboy

PaulS said:


> Anyway, I am not trying to change your mind or belief. sometimes the hate gets to me and I need to show that there is also love. I hope we remain friends or at the very least don't become enemies over this. After all, we are already forgiven.


Friend, I respect your opinion, and even moreso your intellect, too much to let something like this sully future conversations. We can look forward to many more good discussions, even though we won't always agree.


----------



## PaulS

Done!

It is always good to discuss our differences. That way we get to know each other better.


----------



## pheniox17

It surprises me slightly those that argue the second amendment, as well as others pick and choose when certain constitutional rights others should have....


As a free society we have the right to worship whatever god we choose... Even if its the blood god... In a temple of their choosing... 

Don't mistake this as me being a "sympathiser" as they will and are the free worlds worse enemy....

But also remember... Hate breeds hate and it's very contagious.... This hate also attracts others to their blood seeking ways....

So to armed (or any) anti muslim protests... Unless its over a conflict of interest (ie a mosque being built next to a church) is not worth adding fuel for more to fight for their blood seeking ways....

Otherwise its wasted energy that can be better spent dipping bullets in pigs blood


----------



## Prepared One

PaulS...Kauboy......Well done. Both argued well and shook hands when concluded. However, based on what I have read of the Koran and Muhammad, I will have to lean towards Kauboy's point of view on this one. As to what is happening in Arizona? Ridiculous! I support the right to do it but nothing good can come from it.


----------



## Slippy

GTGallop said:


> That idea is about as good as giving an epileptic an etch-a-sketch for Christmas.


(Slippy looks left, looks right then pulls out his notepad, touches his pencil to his tongue and jots this one down, knowing it will be used in the future...)


----------



## Mad Trapper

Ralph Rotten said:


> What's so hard to understand? The people who protest the entire Islamic faith and all Arabs are clearly racists, as evidenced by their prejudice towards all things Arabic. Seems pretty prima fascia to me.
> 
> Ant the people who will likely respond against them are also racists. It's a gathering of double digit IQs. Studies have proven conclusively that racists have lower IQs than the rest of the population.


So the clearly racist/genocidal agenda of many Muslims prove they are IGNORANT Ralph? Or just murderers?


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Churches in the the original "inspired" text meant a gathering of believers with or without a building. Therefore, a synagogue is a church, a mosque is a church, etc.
The contemporary sense for church means a place/building where religious people gather... In Jacksonville, this weekend, Franklin Graham will be holding "church" at our Memorial Auditorium.

This Biker "church" is a test of our 1st Amendment for sure. We Christians were lambasted for years, (and still are), for our opposition to alternate lifestyles, immoral but legal social issues... BUT in a more general sense we support the 1st Amendment. 
I "hate" the burning of the flag and I would do my best to rescue "Old Glory" if I see it happen.
I am grieved when some sells a painting of St. Mary in a glass of urine. 
I am annoyed when someone accuses me and my opinion being "hate speech"

But I want my 1st Amendment protected so that I may legally continue to stand in the arena and proclaim me God, my Christ and their salvation.

I do not agree with the biker event outside the mosque... BUT I support the 1st AND 2nd Amendments... and I do NOT support political correctness.


> "Political correctness, is the whisper of tyranny." -- Kimism


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

stillacitizen2 said:


> Article I Section 11 SECTION 11 RELIGIOUS FREEDOM. Absolute freedom of conscience in all matters of religious sentiment, belief and worship, shall be guaranteed to every individual, and no one shall be molested or disturbed in person or property on account of religion; but the liberty of conscience hereby secured shall not be so construed as to excuse acts of licentiousness or justify practices inconsistent with the peace and safety of the state.
> 
> This excerpt is from my states constitution. You will find similarly worded excerpts in most State Constitutions. The important part, which some might miss is this; "but the liberty of conscience hereby secured *shall not be so construed as to excuse acts of licentiousness or justify practices inconsistent with the peace and safety of the state." *
> 
> You tell me, which part of Islam is protected under "Religious Freedom" by those words. You tell me, what part of Islam is not Licentious or inconsistent with the peace and safety of the state. Islam is exactly what this "limitation" of Religious Freedom was written for. When it comes to religion, Islam is everything we should be afraid of, it is an evil cast upon the world unlike anything I've ever seen, and it should be eradicated from the face of the Earth, along with every single person who practices it. Islam is nothing more than a violent, unprovoked death sentence for those who do not believe in it.


I'm not trying to defend Islam, I'm defending your right to not have armed people threatening YOU outside of YOUR house of worship.

It's the SAME THING.

I can't understand why it is so hard to understand that the ends do no justify the means. Perhaps if I put it in all caps? THE ENDS DO NOT JUSTIFY THE MEANS. I could make it bold, too, if that would help.

When you allow civil rights to become variables, you are opening up yourself to become the abused.

This isn't about Islam, it's about EVERY believer's right to worship without having an armed mob outside intimidating them. Your right to worship is threatened by this idea.

I don't care one little bit about what any of you believe, that's your business, not mine... but I do care that we protect everybody's RIGHT to believe whatever they want.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Honest to goodness, I really don't get why it's the ATHEIST who is the only one speaking up for RELIGIOUS freedom. You guys should be fighting tooth-and-nail over the thought that the government and the mob-mentality is trying to limit your religious freedom.

I honestly do not understand it. 

Civil rights are for EVERYBODY. If you allow people's civil rights to be taken away, then you are giving up your own.

Freedom is GOOD. Liberty is GOOD. There are dangers that come with them, there are prices that must be paid to be free, but where freedom is limited there's a much higher price to be paid.


----------



## Slippy

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> .. but I do care that we protect everybody's RIGHT to believe whatever they want.


Except murdererous ideologues who believe we should be dead and want to blow our country off the face of the earth.:encouragement:


----------



## paraquack

I've seen the organizer on TV a few different times and I never saw anything about 
bringing firearms to the rally. Where did the "armed" part come from, the Muslims? 
or did TV and newspapers toss it in for effect????


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Slippy said:


> Except murdererous ideologues who believe we should be dead and want to blow our country off the face of the earth.:encouragement:


No, them we actively recruit to work for our government... like former CIA employee Osama Bin Laden, like the Taliban who we funded and equipped, like.... I could go on and on...

Look, I get that y'all hate muslims, I GET THAT. But realize that when you take their rights, you are also giving up your own rights. Do this at your own peril... you want to REALLY see Christians become discriminated against? Giving up the right to religious freedom by doing crap like this is the quickest way I can think of to get that done.

An armed mob aimed on intimidating people at a house of worship... yeah, that's the best freaking way I can think of to say "I want religious freedom".


----------



## Mad Trapper

Kauboy said:


> Any of our AZ members thinking of attending an anti-Islam rally in Phoenix?
> Bikers Plan ARMED Anti-Islamist Protest Outside Terrorist Mosque in AZ | The Gateway Pundit
> 
> They plan to hold a Mohamed drawing contest prior to the rally.
> The organizer is using the Garland, Texas event as the driving reason for encouraging attendees to come armed.
> He doesn't want the patrons to be caught unarmed if more lunatics show up to violently retaliate against the first amendment.
> 
> So, are any of our AZ folks thinking of joining them and possibly reporting back?


Google Azia and impalment. Poles took care of those slime


----------



## shootbrownelk

GTGallop said:


> EFFFFFF No!
> 
> That idea is about as good as giving an epileptic an etch-a-sketch for Christmas.


 That's real funny, unless of course you know someone with eplilepsy...You're leaving out folks with Parkinson's disease. That's even funnier right?


----------



## csi-tech

If people want to worship something other than what I do that is their business. Last time I checked a mob of armed bikers harassing a church is tantamount to civil rights intimidation. 

If there is an Imam radicalizing his flock and they are actively inciting their members to engage in terrorism against the United States they cross a line and it becomes a matter of national security. Just like Anwar Al Awlaki, they too shall perish by the sword. I still do not agree with intentionally targeting and killing him without due process as he was an American citizen, but at least he's gone.

My guess would be that bikers who engage in this stuff are usually 1%ers anyway. They are just looking for some press.


----------



## bigwheel

Don't think many Christians hate muslims...but that does not preclude slaying the slimey bastids or disrupting their demonic schemes when appropriate. We are either going to get a handle on them or they will kill us all. Those which have infiltrated our midst need to be shipped back to Arabia or whatever god forsaken place they originated. Our current politicians are way too gutless to do the right thing of course.


----------



## mcangus

paraquack said:


> I've seen the organizer on TV a few different times and I never saw anything about
> bringing firearms to the rally. Where did the "armed" part come from, the Muslims?
> or did TV and newspapers toss it in for effect????


I don't remember the exact words, but the organizer did state that firearms are encouraged. He didn't get into details in the interview I saw but some reporter did ask why he was advising participants to bring firearms and the organizer gave a quick answer.

I support this event. Yeah it is crazy and messed up, but if these protestors are not allowed to do this in the future, what does that say about the 1st and 2nd amendment? It is like the New Black Panther gang walking around with long guns chanting death to cops, it is stupid and mean but we have to say it is in the legal right. Yeah freedom and liberty does come with some stupid stuff.


----------



## Kauboy

paraquack said:


> I've seen the organizer on TV a few different times and I never saw anything about
> bringing firearms to the rally. Where did the "armed" part come from, the Muslims?
> or did TV and newspapers toss it in for effect????


It was on their Facebook announcement for the event.
I can't access social media sites from work, but a snippet from the even page included encouraging members to "utilize their second amendment right at this event just in case our first amendment right comes under the much anticipated attack." (FB quote snipped from an article)
For any who wish to confirm, the FB page is here: https://www.facebook.com/events/1630892790456240


----------



## Kauboy

mcangus said:


> It is like the New Black Panther gang walking around with long guns chanting death to cops, it is stupid and mean but we have to say it is in the legal right. Yeah freedom and liberty does come with some stupid stuff.


Actually, calling for someone's death is NOT protected by the first amendment.


----------



## mcangus

Kauboy said:


> Actually, calling for someone's death is NOT protected by the first amendment.


Someone should tell LEO and some DAs that because the black panthers are getting away with it all the time. Maybe Eric Holder can come back and work on this.


----------



## Kauboy

mcangus said:


> Someone should tell LEO and some DAs that because the black panthers are getting away with it all the time. Maybe Eric Holder can come back and work on this.


Being illegal, and being worth the hassle of arresting for it, are two different things.
If they pose no credible threat, they are often ignored.
Holder would file suit against the arresting officers. I'm so happy to see him gone. Good riddance to bad rubbish.


----------



## slewfoot

PaulS said:


> Not all Muslims are terrorists and not all Muslims are the fanatical representatives of the faith that you and others paint them.
> It astounds me that you cannot see that there is little difference between the radicals of Islam who condemn all non-believers and the radical "Christians" who condemn all of Islam for the actions of a few radicals.
> 
> And the greatest of these is love...


Agree, and I must add that I strongly believe every man, woman, and child has the god ( or what ever you call your God ) given right to believe as he wishes. 
Or are we now wanting to dictate how one must worship?

0 given


----------



## Prepared One

I am not a religious man for my own reasons. ( I went to church, Catholic school when young, and read the bible ) I will, however defend everyone's right to worship as they see fit. Abortion, ahhhh so tired of hearing about abortion. Abortion, at the very least should be a state issue if not the family's issue or their god's. No one should legislate or dictate how you should worship, what you should do with your body, raise your kids, sex, or marriage. Morality and how we should treat one another as human beings should start in the home. When it comes down to it, I think the government should be out of the church business, the abortion business, the marriage business, the sex business and our business. Particularly if they are going to use my tax dollars to meddle in affairs they don't belong. While I am at it! Other people, groups for and against, and your damn neighbor should mind their own business as well. Ok. Off my soap box.


----------



## Gunner's Mate

DId they invite the renecks ACH=CONFIG]11329[/ATTACH]


----------



## stillacitizen2

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I'm not trying to defend Islam, I'm defending your right to not have armed people threatening YOU outside of YOUR house of worship.
> 
> It's the SAME THING.
> 
> I can't understand why it is so hard to understand that the ends do no justify the means. Perhaps if I put it in all caps? THE ENDS DO NOT JUSTIFY THE MEANS. I could make it bold, too, if that would help.
> 
> When you allow civil rights to become variables, you are opening up yourself to become the abused.
> 
> This isn't about Islam, it's about EVERY believer's right to worship without having an armed mob outside intimidating them. Your right to worship is threatened by this idea.
> 
> I don't care one little bit about what any of you believe, that's your business, not mine... but I do care that we protect everybody's RIGHT to believe whatever they want.


Really? Because Muslims would never go around trying to intimidate "non-believers". Islam is an enemy to the world. I am one quarter Syrian, my Great-Great Grandparents were Shiite Muslims. Sorry, but Muslims need to be eradicated.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

stillacitizen2 said:


> Really? Because Muslims would never go around trying to intimidate "non-believers". Islam is an enemy to the world. I am one quarter Syrian, my Great-Great Grandparents were Shiite Muslims. Sorry, but Muslims need to be eradicated.


Holocaust? Genocide? Line up their children and blow their brains out? Is this what you are proposing?

If not, please explain. If so, then welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## dwight55

I will take issue with the idea that we should not treat muslims any different in the US than any other religion:

1. Islam has called for the total annihilation of ALL other religions, . . . period. Doesn't sound very peaceful to me.

2. While the US has been involved in conflicts in muslim countries, . . . there is no Council on Cristian Relations attempting to interfere with another host country's form of government, . . . and we have NEVER forced our form of law / customs / jurisprudence on ANY other country, . . . much as CAIR is trying to do to the USA.

3. Muslims the world over were dancing in the streets on 9/11 and 9/12, . . . and I have yet to hear one, . . . not ONE, . . . apologize for the actions of their "brethren".

4. Their idea of law (according to Sharia) is decadent, abusive, intrusive, political, and a few other adjectives: AND not one plank in the whole platform offers forgiveness to the penitent, . . . but rather the "much deserved" beheading, . . . or if you are lucky, . . . just your hand cut off.

5. No one, . . . anywhere, . . . in the whole world, . . . has written a paper, an article, a book, a pamphlet, . . . decrying the use of children and young adults in contrived suicide missions designed to inflict more death and destruction on the other side.

6. Slavery in muslim circles is like owning a BMW in Christian circles: high up on the food chain, . . . with extra cash to spend for status.

Anyone who says the Christian faith has been involved in the last 150 years in any of the above, . . . simply does not know whereof they speak.

Show me a muslim charity that also helps Christians. America is full of charities helping the *********.

Show me a muslim Nobel prize winner, . . . there are 11 total in the whole world, . . . for crying out loud, . . . John's Hopkins University ALONE has 15 graduate winners.

Name ONE, . . . just ONE, . . . technical, mathematical, or scientific breakthrough that came out of Islam. No, . . . cell phone bombs don't count.

No, . . . islam is a form of personal government, . . . not a religion. It was formed by a psychopath pedophile who was pissed off that his parentage did not come from the correct portion of Abraham's decendants, . . . so he decided to change that, . . . in the best imitation of the Democrat party, . . . when things don't go to suit you, . . . just deny it all, . . . make up your own version.

Therefore, . . . I make a motion that we just load the whole dang bunch of em up on ships, planes, and any other conveyance that will get em back to the sandbox, . . . and send em packing. 

If you don't, . . . your descendants will be fighting them just like Abraham's descendants are doing in Israel today. I don't want that for my folks.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Kauboy

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Holocaust? Genocide? Line up their children and blow their brains out? Is this what you are proposing?
> 
> If not, please explain. If so, then welcome to my ignore list.


Perhaps I'm misreading you Salt, but Africa has been suffering for years with genocidal Muslims.
They aren't even "terrorists" by our government's decree. They are just imposing their views on others, and murdering by the thousands.
Yes, blowing children's brains out, raping and slaughtering women, and making the men watch before killing them.
No, not all Muslims are like that, but we can't ignore the fact that such acts of violence and evil exist just to try to make a point.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Kauboy said:


> Perhaps I'm misreading you Salt, but Africa has been suffering for years with genocidal Muslims.
> They aren't even "terrorists" by our government's decree. They are just imposing their views on others, and murdering by the thousands.
> Yes, blowing children's brains out, raping and slaughtering women, and making the men watch before killing them.
> No, not all Muslims are like that, but we can't ignore the fact that such acts of violence and evil exist just to try to make a point.


I'm sorry, I call BS.

Anybody who proposes that we start commiting genocide in America is a monster. Period. End of story.

Are bad things happening in countries that we don't control? Yes. Are we, as Americans, going to line up little children and blow their brains out just because their families believe in a different faith?

NO. We are NOT.

We are not Nazi's. We are not Stalin. We are not Pol Pot. We are not.

Yeah, I get that on the internet talk is cheap, but we do NOT do genocide in this country, not in 2015, not on my watch. And I hope to whatever/whomever you deem holy that you won't put up with it either.


----------



## Spice

dwight55 said:


> I will take issue with the idea that we should not treat muslims any different in the US than any other religion:
> 
> 1. Islam has called for the total annihilation of ALL other religions, . . . period. Doesn't sound very peaceful to me.
> 
> 2. While the US has been involved in conflicts in muslim countries, . . . there is no Council on Cristian Relations attempting to interfere with another host country's form of government, . . . and we have NEVER forced our form of law / customs / jurisprudence on ANY other country, . . . much as CAIR is trying to do to the USA.
> 
> 3. Muslims the world over were dancing in the streets on 9/11 and 9/12, . . . and I have yet to hear one, . . . not ONE, . . . apologize for the actions of their "brethren".
> 
> 4. Their idea of law (according to Sharia) is decadent, abusive, intrusive, political, and a few other adjectives: AND not one plank in the whole platform offers forgiveness to the penitent, . . . but rather the "much deserved" beheading, . . . or if you are lucky, . . . just your hand cut off.
> 
> 5. No one, . . . anywhere, . . . in the whole world, . . . has written a paper, an article, a book, a pamphlet, . . . decrying the use of children and young adults in contrived suicide missions designed to inflict more death and destruction on the other side.
> 
> 6. Slavery in muslim circles is like owning a BMW in Christian circles: high up on the food chain, . . . with extra cash to spend for status.
> 
> Anyone who says the Christian faith has been involved in the last 150 years in any of the above, . . . simply does not know whereof they speak.
> 
> Show me a muslim charity that also helps Christians. America is full of charities helping the *********.
> 
> Show me a muslim Nobel prize winner, . . . there are 11 total in the whole world, . . . for crying out loud, . . . John's Hopkins University ALONE has 15 graduate winners.
> 
> Name ONE, . . . just ONE, . . . technical, mathematical, or scientific breakthrough that came out of Islam. No, . . . cell phone bombs don't count.
> 
> No, . . . islam is a form of personal government, . . . not a religion. It was formed by a psychopath pedophile who was pissed off that his parentage did not come from the correct portion of Abraham's decendants, . . . so he decided to change that, . . . in the best imitation of the Democrat party, . . . when things don't go to suit you, . . . just deny it all, . . . make up your own version.
> 
> Therefore, . . . I make a motion that we just load the whole dang bunch of em up on ships, planes, and any other conveyance that will get em back to the sandbox, . . . and send em packing.
> 
> If you don't, . . . your descendants will be fighting them just like Abraham's descendants are doing in Israel today. I don't want that for my folks.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


So much hate, ended with "May God bless".


----------



## Kauboy

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I'm sorry, I call BS.
> 
> Anybody who proposes that we start commiting genocide in America is a monster. Period. End of story.
> 
> Are bad things happening in countries that we don't control? Yes. Are we, as Americans, going to line up little children and blow their brains out just because their families believe in a different faith?
> 
> NO. We are NOT.
> 
> We are not Nazi's. We are not Stalin. We are not Pol Pot. We are not.
> 
> Yeah, I get that on the internet talk is cheap, but we do NOT do genocide in this country, not in 2015, not on my watch. And I hope to whatever/whomever you deem holy that you won't put up with it either.


I might have missed it, but I'm certainly not advocating for genocide. If that came across in ANY of my comments, it was a misinterpretation of my words.
I'm advocating for any and all religious and non-religious people of this nation to accept that my rights, and my nation's laws, trump your holy book.
You don't have to personally believe that, but you MUST abide by it or face legal penalties.
Sharia Law is INCOMPATIBLE with the constitution and human rights.
Thus, ANY attempt to institute it must be deemed illegal.
If that is not acceptable to the Muslims in this country, they know where the borders are, and can be assured they are open for their departure.

Personally, I think your graphic depictions of violence are a bit over the top. I've never once seen anyone call for genocide of Muslims on here. If I missed it, point it out.
Trying to illicit emotional responses by using graphically violent descriptions is something I ignore completely, as I consider it a tactic of someone who has lost control of a debate.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Kauboy said:


> I might have missed it, but I'm certainly not advocating for genocide. If that came across in ANY of my comments, it was a misinterpretation of my words.
> I'm advocating for any and all religious and non-religious people of this nation to accept that my rights, and my nation's laws, trump your holy book.
> You don't have to personally believe that, but you MUST abide by it or face legal penalties.
> Sharia Law is INCOMPATIBLE with the constitution and human rights.
> Thus, ANY attempt to institute it must be deemed illegal.
> If that is not acceptable to the Muslims in this country, they know where the borders are, and can be assured they are open for their departure.
> 
> Personally, I think your graphic depictions of violence are a bit over the top. I've never once seen anyone call for genocide of Muslims on here. If I missed it, point it out.
> Trying to illicit emotional responses by using graphically violent descriptions is something I ignore completely, as I consider a tactic of someone who has lost control of a debate.


It was the previous poster who had said "Sorry, but Muslims need to be eradicated."

Eradicated.

I just have zero sense of humor about genocide, none whatever. My posts are directed towards the previous poster (whom I mistakenly thought you were defending's point) I should have just quoted him. I caused confusion, I apologize you you Kau for that.

I am sorry if anybody thinks my language is graphic, but "Eradication" is what you do to cockroaches, not people. There's many ways to "eradicate" human beings, and every single one of them is graphic. Eradicating an entire religion's worth of people, doesn't that have a familiar ring to the sound of it? I'm not a Christian, but I am pretty sure there's nowhere in the bible that tells believers to go forth and "eradicate" whole races/religions of people. I think I'm safe in saying that's not found anywhere in the book between "In" and "Amen".


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

dwight55 said:


> 2. and we have NEVER forced our form of law / customs / jurisprudence on ANY other country, . . .


There's just so much wrong with this whole post that I just don't even know where to start.

I am just picking one point because it's so outrageous of a claim and so very, very wrong that I can have some fun with it.

OK, here we go...

Iran, Guatemala, Congo, Dominican Republic, South Vietnam, Brazil, Chile, Hawaii, Cuba (1898), the Philippines, Puerto Rico, Nicaragua, Honduras, Panama, Grenada, Afghanistan, and Iraq.

That's the SHORT list of governments we have overthrown and imposed our will on, not counting the countless Native American nations and Mexico several times. Some would also argue the Confederate States of America.

You don't think this is true? Go find an Al'i, and see how many people he's ruling over these days

Our country has screwed over a LOT of people in the last 225 years, I hate to say it but the facts are there, and they are incontrovertible.

There's nothing we can do about those who got hosed in the past. It's our job to stop it from happening in the future.


----------



## Kauboy

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> It was the previous poster who had said "Sorry, but Muslims need to be eradicated."
> 
> Eradicated.
> 
> I just have zero sense of humor about genocide, none whatever. My posts are directed towards the previous poster (whom I mistakenly thought you were defending's point) I should have just quoted him. I caused confusion, I apologize you you Kau for that.


Oh, my bad. I did miss that post.
It looks like you did quote him, I just didn't read it. My bad.
I agree, eradication is not a decent choice for decent people.
Emigration is strongly preferred instead.
Conform to our freedom-loving ways, or move on.


----------



## stillacitizen2

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Holocaust? Genocide? Line up their children and blow their brains out? Is this what you are proposing?
> 
> If not, please explain. If so, then welcome to my ignore list.


I could care less if I'm on your ignore list. Really.

Holocaust? I'm sorry, were the Jewish out decapitating non-Jewish believers or hanging little German children? Were the Jews lining people up and summarily executing them? Have you ever seen REAL footage of Muslims slaughtering "Christians", shooting them in the head one after the other? Their brains literally spilling onto the ground? The Jews were a peaceful people being exterminated for no good reason, except for the ideology of a psychopath; much like Imam's in the Muslim faith instruct their followers, so Hitler did to the people of Germany.

I'm sure you've heard terms such as Caliphate or Jihad. These are instructions, from their "God", through their prophet, via their "Imams" and "Caliphs", to exterminate non-believers, also known as Infidels. In case you were wondering, we're considered one of those. An Infidel. We considered Nazism evil and "eradicated" the Nazi party by bombing their cities and killing their leaders, usually at the end of a rope, or a rifle. For good reason. That reason was in fact, to stop Genocide of the Jews. It sometimes takes one, to stop one. Look up the definition of Genocide if you have any questions.

I don't know if you are willing to accept this or not, but that is exactly what the Muslims want to do. They want to take over the world, live under Sharia Law, and if you are a non-believer, or you are unwilling to accept Muhammad as their prophet, they will kill you. AKA: Genocide. Very simple really.

And people can talk about sending them back to the "sandbox" all they want. Seriously? We can't get illegal migrant farm workers from Mexico out of our country. Yet we have active terror cells from various groups(Muslim) in our country. We have ISIS (Also Muslim), in our country. I would love for them to be shipped off somewhere. Outer Space is a good start. But I fear they will do nothing more than find their way back no matter what we do with them. We have traded MUSLIM TERRORISTS for a deserter. And those people went back to the cesspool they slithered out of, and are back in business again.

But yes, let's be tolerant of Muslims. Let's not offend them. Let's not protect ourselves from them. Let them have their Sharia Law and their Sharia Courts (Unconstitutional by the way since you're so concerned about it), let's allow them to dictate to us how we should live in our own country. Let's take bacon off the menus, out of the stores and stop cooking it, lest they be offended by the smell of it. Let's give them their Halal foods, cater to their every whim and welcome them with open arms. Let's praise their wife beating, degradation and murder of women (rape victims are often executed under Sharia Law), molestation and rape of children, arranged marriages of little girls, honor killings, amputation of limbs for minor offenses and all the other fun and disgusting things that come with their "freedom of religion".

I will not apologize to you to make you feel better. I don't care if you don't like my philosophy toward them. I would not lose a micro second of sleep, nor would I feel bad if every single one of them went to bed and didn't wake up tomorrow. They are cruel, they are dishonest, they are INTOLERANT (yes, just as I am intolerant toward them - but they want to see us dead for no good reason and likewise, for my own preservation and preservation of my country and fellow citizens, I want to see them dead first), and I have not one single solitary use for them or their existence, in part or whole.

You can now add me to your ignore list. I welcome it in fact.


----------



## Boss Dog

I have met many Muslims during my 3 deployments to the Persian Gulf area. I have found most of them to be like Christians in the west, nominal at best. The difference is, the nominal Muslims are scared to death of anyone finding out they aren't whole heartelly Quran believing Muslims. Therefore, when put on the spot in their own lands, they will give support to the fanatics and/or authorities. Get them away from others and gain their confidence and they will open up a bit and you can read them better. The problem is, it is difficult to know which ones are nominal and which are true believers. Have any of you actually read the Quran? 

The following tract (if I ever get it uploaded) gives chapter and verse for the arguements that true believing Muslims are for world donination and not to be trusted in any form or fashion. 

The Quran quotes are from a translation done in 1956 by N.J. Dawood, Iraqi born Jewish student/scholar. 
Historical notes are from: Encyclopedia Brittanica 1985; and The Story of Civilization Vol 4 - 1950, by Will and Arial Durant. 

Well, having no luck getting the file uploaded. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Spice

Although the rhetoric is based on religion (as it so often is), I notice that the non-Muslim countries that have problems with the Muslim countries are always the *same* countries that are competing for resources. While I'm sure there are plenty of Muslims who wouldn't mind if we didn't wake up in the morning, I'm equally sure they wouldn't be exerting themselves to such violence if we weren't *over there* in a political sense. Religious wars are most often a coat for the greatest motivators for all wars, power and greed. Do you see any power or greed coming from the Muslim side of these conflicts? From the American side?

Worse is pretending that all Muslims strive for annihilation of all non-Muslims. Do some have that position? Yes. Do most? Absolutely not. Most people, of any religion, want to live their own lives and raise their own families in prosperity, and people halfway around the world are not something they really care about. The correct analogy wouldn't be "we eradicated the Nazi party" (Which we did not, actually; you may note it still exists) but "we eradicated every German who'd ever come under the sway of the Nazi party". The latter would have been genocide. It would have been Evil.

Look at history, people! When one group dehumanizes another, passes around stories of the atrocities of the Other, ignores or justifies all harm ones one side has done to the Other, lumps all of the Other together as equally evil and equally culpable -- that's a prelude to atrocities and destruction. And then when one of the governments gets what resources and material gain it came for and the Other is no longer a threat to that ... Poof. It's discovered that hey, *most* of "the wild Indians" or "the Hun" or "the Commies" (or "the Muslims" or 'the Great Satan') were actual human beings after all. And the Wounded Knees and My Lai massacres and beheadings by ISIS and such are swept under the rug and everyone gets on with their lives. At least until the Powers that Be get the 'power and greed' eye on some one...Other. 

I'm prepping in part to help people I care about survive and prosper through whatever train wreck is next. I'm not going to go out and buy a ticket on this train -- either for myself or to ship off some valiant soul who's come to see the Other as a threat and is ready to risk himself halfway across the world to defend his home.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Kauboy said:


> Oh, my bad. I did miss that post.
> It looks like you did quote him, I just didn't read it. My bad.
> I agree, eradication is not a decent choice for decent people.
> Emigration is strongly preferred instead.
> Conform to our freedom-loving ways, or move on.


Problem with America is IMIGRATION , that is totally uncontrolled. The feds have abandoned the citizens, PERIOD.

Thugs , gangs, cartels, are welcome to MR O , MR B, and mister B before him. R- and D- are nasty sub-humans that are evil. Can we VOTE THEM OUT?


----------



## Slippy

islam is a socio-political ideology of world domination. islamists want to convert or kill you to achieve this goal of world domination. Many are unwilling to kill you so they prefer to convert you. Many are willing to kill you and could care less if you are converted. Those who are unwilling to kill are willing to fund those who are willing to kill. Many who are unwilling to kill can be your friend, your neighbor, your acquaintance...but will not speak out against those who are killing and continue to fund them as directed by their mosque.

My strategy would be to not allow ANYONE to immigrate into the USA for at least 10 years, while we systematically deport those who are here illegally and those immigrants who came here legally but have committed crimes and are incarcerated. Deport them and clean up the mess. Most of these illegals will be islamists, Africans and Mexicans. 

Redirect many of our Armed Forces to the border and build more walls. How ya gonna pay for it Slippy? Stop sending billions of dollars to shithole countries who want us dead, that's how.

Thanks

(Crowd cheers and a chant rises up...Slippy, Slippy, Slippy...)


----------



## GTGallop

Its over and no one got hurt. Thank God!


----------



## Arklatex

Stop sending all our money to foreign countries? Great idea Slippy! Our tax dollars shouldn't be used to help them IMO. If you want to help, make a charitable donation.

Thanks for the update Gallop. Any details?


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Bikers aren't mindless propaganda driven drones doing the bidding of some false deity. I didn't expect they would harm anyone at all. Well, maybe a little noise pollution. But I love the sounds a gang of Harley's hammering by. Reminds me of my younger years living near the Hells Angels club house on the beach strip in Hamilton. Those guys were always nice.


----------



## Slippy

Saw this article this morning. Lots of sign carrying, yelling from both sides is what I got from the article.

Prophet Muhammad cartoon contest rally: Protesters clash outside Phoenix mosque rally - ABC15 Arizona


----------



## alterego

bigwheel said:


> Mosques are not churches. Muslims worship a demon named Allah. Get a grip. We are not in a good position to attend but we will be praying hard nobody gets hurt.


 My prayer will be opposite. I hope something occurs that will change the heart and minds of this countries population. We are way to protected here. Maybe an event will wake people up. Those patriots staging the rallies are supporting our freedoms. The government will try to stop it because it is provacative to persons outside our country who hate us.


----------



## GTGallop

Arklatex said:


> Stop sending all our money to foreign countries? Great idea Slippy! Our tax dollars shouldn't be used to help them IMO. If you want to help, make a charitable donation.
> 
> Thanks for the update Gallop. Any details?


What I watched on tv, it was pretty stupid an lame. The Anti-Muslims sent out the most inarticulate and uneducated people to speak on camera and then the Pro-Peace and Unicorn Farts people sent their delusionally uneducated speakers out, and then a few Muslim Parishioners came out and were clearly sheltered from a first world educational system too. It was like a battle to see who had the weirdest people on their side. Some pushing and shoving but not a win for anyone except the people selling JP-1 to all of the helicopter pilots circling overhead.

If I was coordinating that effort, and I'm not, and I'm not going to - ever, I wouldn't have made it an inflammatory event.  There are legitimate questions that the Muslim faith has yet to answer, particularly this congregation with regard to their two members that traveled to Garland to shoot up the "Draw Muhammad Contest" there. Every time there is an attack, that congregation shuts up and closes off contact with people around them. They offer no answers and do not assist the investigation. That makes them culpable too. They have responsibilities to fulfill to the greater community about criminal activities under their roof and instead of outing the extremists among them, they harbor and hide them giving them safe refuge.

I would have prepared speeches and talking points for people that were going to be pre-designated liaisons so we could all speak consistently and from the same play book. I would have picked people that were articulate and educated and could keep passion in check to make a statement. We would have protested not on the grounds of hate and looking for provocation but on looking for accountability and action. We would have held up signs demanding answers about coordinated domestic terrorist activity at that location. If you love Islamic people, hate them, or ambivalent, we all care about our safety and we are due some answers.

I would have also coordinated similar protests in front of law enforcement locations pleading with them to dig deeper - this gives people who may want to participate but not in-front of a Mosque a place to go and be heard. This wouldn't be an Anti-LEO march, but a PRO-LEO/Investigation March, letting the boys (and girls) in blue know that America supports them and wants answers.

By making this a more inclusive event and less about wearing shirts that say "$%^ Islam" I think the coordinators could have gotten to the heart of the matter. It isn't about racism, or Islam, or Mohamed, or who worships with/without a towel on their head and faces Mecca. None of that matters. If they are happy and content in their religion, let them have it, all of it - even the stuff that westerners traditionally find odd or even offensive. *BUT! When they or any other organization crosses the line and starts organizing domestic terrorist activities, I want the FBI so far up their @$$ they need a generator and a spot light.* I want the church - any church, or biker organization, or fraternity, or even the Benevolent Protective Order of the Elk (if they were ever involved) to face charges of organized crime, RICO, and conspiracy if the organization is systematically involved in any stage from planning to execution, to cover up. And that, friends and neighbors, is what this protest should have been about. Not some 3rd rate hill-billy hoe-down over who had the coolest names to call the other side.

Here we (we the American People) sit, the day after the event and there is no call to action to be answered - only a call to prayer at sundown. We are owed more, we are due more and we will not get more because we never asked for it. We took our shot at the stage and showed our asses.

Remember - Al Capone was brought down by Syph and Income Taxes. That's the kind of smarts people need to be considering when coordinating these events. Be inclusive not divisive. Don't grind your axe on a point few people care about. Grind it on the point that impacts EVERYONE - safety and security. Don't believe me? The safety and security business brings in BILLIONS of dollars every year. The drawing Mohamed industry netted $34.76 last year. Proof no one shives a git about that.

End of rant - thanks for asking.


----------



## dwight55

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> There's just so much wrong with this whole post that I just don't even know where to start.
> 
> I am just picking one point because it's so outrageous of a claim and so very, very wrong that I can have some fun with it.
> 
> OK, here we go...
> 
> Iran, Guatemala, Congo, Dominican Republic, South Vietnam, Brazil, Chile, Hawaii, Cuba (1898), the Philippines, Puerto Rico, Nicaragua, Honduras, Panama, Grenada, Afghanistan, and Iraq.
> 
> That's the SHORT list of governments we have overthrown and imposed our will on, not counting the countless Native American nations and Mexico several times. Some would also argue the Confederate States of America.
> 
> You don't think this is true? Go find an Al'i, and see how many people he's ruling over these days
> 
> Our country has screwed over a LOT of people in the last 225 years, I hate to say it but the facts are there, and they are incontrovertible.
> 
> There's nothing we can do about those who got hosed in the past. It's our job to stop it from happening in the future.


Your level of ignorance is undoubtedly beyond the understanding of any normal person, . . . so I won't bother wasting good ethernet with you.

The simple facts are incontrovertible (your word), . . . others have on their own free will CHOSEN to adopt part or even much of our jurisprudence. There were no guns pointed to their heads, . . . with the three semi exceptions: The South, Germany, and Japan, . . . all of whom attacked us first.

You probably ought to move you head pretty soon, . . . you might have a bowel movement about to move it.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Boss Dog

Boss Dog said:


> I have met many Muslims during my 3 deployments to the Persian Gulf area. I have found most of them to be like Christians in the west, nominal at best. The difference is, the nominal Muslims are scared to death of anyone finding out they aren't whole heartelly Quran believing Muslims. Therefore, when put on the spot in their own lands, they will give support to the fanatics and/or authorities. Get them away from others and gain their confidence and they will open up a bit and you can read them better. The problem is, it is difficult to know which ones are nominal and which are true believers. Have any of you actually read the Quran?
> 
> The following tract (if I ever get it uploaded) gives chapter and verse for the arguements that true believing Muslims are for world donination and not to be trusted in any form or fashion.
> 
> The Quran quotes are from a translation done in 1956 by N.J. Dawood, Iraqi born Jewish student/scholar.
> Historical notes are from: Encyclopedia Brittanica 1985; and The Story of Civilization Vol 4 - 1950, by Will and Arial Durant.
> 
> Well, having no luck getting the file uploaded. I'll try again tomorrow.


I gave up and loaded them on P**** B******. They'll probably get tagged and deleted before too long. 
If you like, you can save these and print them front to back on one sheet of copy paper and you'll have a 4 page pamphlet.


----------



## Kauboy

So, looks like the event came and went with no violence. An excellent outcome.


----------



## shootbrownelk

TacticalCanuck said:


> Bikers aren't mindless propaganda driven drones doing the bidding of some false deity. I didn't expect they would harm anyone at all. Well, maybe a little noise pollution. But I love the sounds a gang of Harley's hammering by. Reminds me of my younger years living near the Hells Angels club house on the beach strip in Hamilton. Those guys were always nice.


I've heard the Hell's Angels members called a lot of things, But I can't remember NICE as being one of the words used.


----------



## AquaHull

Jesus didn't teach the Trinity, yet there's a Mass for it this Sunday.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

shootbrownelk said:


> I've heard the Hell's Angels members called a lot of things, But I can't remember NICE as being one of the words used.


To the kids they were. They got really bad however the longer they were there. The cops finally drove them out of that house after i had moved. When your a kid you see bikes chrome and leather. And they liked the positive attention. We would be allowed to sit on their bikes. We were in awe.


----------



## GTGallop

I live up in Cave Creek AZ.
Sonny Barger lives in Cave Creek.
Some pals I know ride with his detail.

Most Hells Angels are actually really nice. We had one living next to us for a while. A little drug house popped up down the street and we were getting a lot of traffic and people parking in front of our houses because the people running the shop didn't want them parking in front and making it look obvious. So my neighbor gets tired of it one day and walks up to a park car. He politely taps on the glass. The driver is trying his best to stay calm and ignore the grizeled biker at the window. So my neighbor reaches around and pulls the 1911 out of his pants, taps on the glass, takes all of the cell phones, and talks to them for a second. Then they take off with out the person that hopped out and went to go buy drugs. Neighbor walks down to the house, spends 10 minutes down there and then all of the sudden about 8 to 10 people cone running out some hop in cars speeding away and some off into the desert on a full bore run. Drug house was closed for business from that point on. I had always liked the guy, but I couldn't get over the whole "bikerness," after that day, I decided they were A-OK folk.









Bikers - real bikers, not doctor-lawyer-accountant bikers - are good for the neighborhood. If you don't mind 40 to 60 bikes showing up on an early Saturday morning to go for a ride, then you'll probably enjoy the hell out of a biker neighbor. Sadly this guy succumbed to COPD a few years later.


----------



## Kauboy

GTGallop said:


> Bikers - real bikers, not doctor-lawyer-accountant bikers - are good for the neighborhood. If you don't mind 40 to 60 bikes showing up on an early Saturday morning to go for a ride, then you'll probably enjoy the hell out of a biker neighbor. Sadly this guy succumbed to COPD a few years later.


I'm not sure the folks of Waco would fully agree with that statement based on recent events. Any "gang" can get out of hand, but the people can be good or bad.


----------



## Denton

One of the AH-64 mechanics on the maintenance contract here at Ft. Rucker is the president of the local Outlaw chapter. Nice guy; good mechanic. Doesn't even look down on me for riding a Yamaha.


----------



## GTGallop

Kauboy said:


> I'm not sure the folks of Waco would fully agree with that statement based on recent events. Any "gang" can get out of hand, but the people can be good or bad.


Those were the 2%'ers and the Cossacks call themselves the 1%'ers - meaning the baddest of the bad.


----------



## Ralph Rotten

Hundreds Gather at Interfaith Rally at Islamic Community Center in Phoenix - NBC News

Only 1 protester showed up. Apparently he stood across the street and yelled at people.


----------

